# The Truth About Stubborn Body Fat ? Part I



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

???Stubborn body fat.??? Those three words conjure up some very unpleasant images of those ???last few pounds??? in those ???hard to lose??? places. In men, it???s the annoying pockets we get right around our navel, lower abs, lower back, and sides of the waist that make us want to leave our shirt on. In women, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

